# Brakes "creaking"?



## octane (Aug 14, 2003)

I've got a 99 Sentra XE. 

Recently I've occasionally noticed the brakes "creaking" when I apply pressure. There is a slight vibration and an audible sound coming from them, though it definitely isn't a traditional "squeel" sound. I'm thinking a rotor could be warped or something, though I don't know enough about brakes to make an accurate diagnosis. 

It doesn't happen all the time. Once I get going, the brakes seem okay. When it's really noticeable (to me, at least) is when I just start the car up and get going and then apply the brakes for the first time of the day. I haven't checked anything yet other than brake fluid, which is fine (and I didn't suspect it being a hydraulic problem anyhow). 

The car has around 70k miles on it, so it's probably due for a brake job of some sort. Money isn't a big deal, but I would still like to fix it as cheaply and efficiently as possible. 

I don't want to take the car to a shop, because I'd rather research the problem and fix it myself (provided there are no specialty tools or skills required). Also, I don't want to get reamed on what might be a minor repair/fix. 

So, any help you can provide would be great. 

Thanks!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

try checking your brake pads, they are most likely worn thin. the sound you are hearing is the metal rubbing the rotors, which can warp them after exposing them to that type of wear, and also the will heat up much faster.causing them to warp due to tempature differential. 

pads and shoes for the front should be aboue 20 bucks, and you should be also able to find some rear drum replacements for about the same price. 

** do not attempt to replace your rear drums unless you have experience with it, or have someone who has done a drum replacement on your car before. you can seriously harm yourself or other due to lack of knowledge**


----------



## erixpulsar (Dec 4, 2004)

wen i had pulsating brakes on my 86 pulsarnx.....the problem was warped rotors....so i got 'em lathed.....they got warped when the new tires i bought were put on w/ an air wrench....bad mistake......so yea.....chek the rotors :thumbup:


----------



## spikus1969 (Dec 31, 2004)

*pads*

i would definatly look at the pads as i agree with flying on this i haqd the same probelm took some advice from my mate at www.brakes4u.co.uk
got them changed to some of the new all dancing and singing redstuff i think they called it or something like that my performance on braking has improved 30% and i think i just caught this in time before my rotors warped.......
but apparrantly according to the same mate you cant warp rotors i beg to differ


----------

